# Audi A6 by Votex GmbH



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

(Dreieich) Heroes love the spotlight. They are never satisfied with a supporting role. And heroes have the ability to make everyone around them shine. The new Audi A6 is indeed a hero, with progressive design, well-defined driving dynamics and superb comfort. Its launch was accompanied by the release of the new aerodynamic kit which includes a front spoiler, tailgate spoiler and a diffuser that will make this powerful car appear even more athletic. This Audi Genuine Accessories set, which has been optically and technically designed to suit the factory car perfectly, fulfils the sporty driver’s need for individuality.
* Full Story *


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

got the part number already!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (foofighter28)*

No kidding? That was quick!


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

LOL and the kit is ordered! This is terrible...my modding addiction has sunk to the level of stockpiling parts before the dam car arrives and it's not due in till mid January!!!
I need the part number for the S-Line grille though...if you happen to find it please PM me


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 by Votex GmbH ([email protected])*

All black-out grile would look cool.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 by Votex GmbH (A4Jetta)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wheels look tiny though.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 by Votex GmbH (TooLow1.8T)*

The most desirable part is the engine of the car in the pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 by Votex GmbH (A4Jetta)*

I haven't driven the new 3.0TDI, but I have driven the 4.0 in the A8. That engine in an A6 or A4 would make a SICK diesel S-car. S4 TDI. I can see it now.


----------

